# I Hate Steam



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, who the hell thought of steam. It has GOT TO BE THE WORST IDEA THAT HAS EVER OCCURRED TO MAN!

When I install Empire total war on my computer, it says that it is updating on the steam account. It stays at 0% for hours and hours and never progresses. It was at this stage that I got annoyed.

Why the hell would you release a game under a system with so many bugs to start off with? It's just ridiculous. Can anyone tell me what im doing wrong, (although i really dont think that im doing much wrong at all,) and perhaps even direct me to a steam alternative?

Cheers
James


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

HA! I actually got to 1% shortly after posting this. Maybe it likes me all of a sudden?!


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Have you recently restarted and updated Steam? There was a client update to fix an "Endless update for ETW" bug.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

The online part will need ports open.
I would think crime and other bad ideas would be worse than this!


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

All ports have been opened. Im sure of this, because I have set my modem to the correct settings. Also, it is updated to the max. It got to 6% last night then it was at 7% in the morning. It is now at 9%. It seems to be downloading, but must be a HUGE download for 55.5kb/s!
Cheers
James


----------



## Monso (Nov 2, 2007)

Steam is one of the best solutions for DRM. Unless you of course enjoy having sneaky SecuROM and other toys installed on your computer. It's one of the most revolutionary technologies geared towards being DRM-friendly. Yes, I sound like a robot.

It's staying at x% for hours because of their server usage; it was the same way with the UT3 free weekend, 70% of the people didn't even finish downloading it before the weekend ended (for some retarded reason the weekend ended Sunday morning). As far as that goes, Steam didn't plan things all the way through; ipso facto stupid.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Every time a big new game is released on Steam, there are rants like this everywhere... I mean, isn't that just excepted that the servers are clogged? It's not Steam(Valve)'s fault that people won't preload, or just buy these games not from Valve at stores...


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Re the original post.. there is nothing intrinsically wrong with Steam. The updates are patches released to cure GAME faults, not STEAM faults. Perhaps if games were released somewhat more bug free, it would help everyone, but thats an issue for another thread. As far as the download went, mine went fine, as did the update. I would guess as BG said, servers are overloaded, try again later with the updated client and i expect it will work fine.


----------



## bullwinkle8 (Mar 10, 2009)

This idea of Steam is crap. Let's be honest. What happened to the old days when you could buy your own game and it was yours? Now I have to wait for Steam to work properly in order to pay for a game _that I paid for!_

Does anyone know how to get rid of Steam so that we can keep the games we bought?


----------



## Monso (Nov 2, 2007)

bullwinkle8 said:


> What happened to the old days when you could buy your own game and it was yours?


They dissapeared when it turned into the good old old days when someone bought a game and torrented it to 15,000 other people.

1) Start the download.
2) Walk away.
3) ???
4) Profit!

Waiting for a download to finish is better than SecuROM.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

I believe Steam has it's good and bad points. Anything with DRM (which Steam is filled with) is going to have issues. I do have two problems with Steam that need to be addressed before I consider it great and look at buying all more games on it. The first is that when you buy a "Steam game" in the store it should be clearly marked as a Steam game which they are not. My wife bought me the Orange Box for Christmas and no where on the outside or instead does it say anything about Steam. This would be bad if I wasn't okay with Steam or didn't have a high speed internet connection. Yes I do know Steam has an offline mode but if clearly made to work online with a high speed conenction. The second is it needs to quite f$%king updating all by itself even when I've checked every option that says not to update. I wanted to sit down and play Half Life 2 the other night and had to wait 20 minutes while it updated. If Steam gets theses two things straightened out I think it would be a great way to buy games.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe steam is just bad, and Im seriously considering trying to get the game going with other methods. Im not gonna ask.

BUT, how come, if the servers are clogged, my download speed is still decent? That should at least change right?

Im good with hardware, not software, so bear with me. My workmate who is good with software is sick, so I cant ask him for advice either!

Cheers
James


----------



## bullwinkle8 (Mar 10, 2009)

If you figure it out, please let us know.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol, nice reply, im gonna re-install steam and see if that makes a difference.
Cheers
James


----------



## bullwinkle8 (Mar 10, 2009)

I tried that - it doesn't work. When I removed Steam (Win XP) by removing the software, my Defense Grid game (which I bought from them) disappeared. When I then attempted to load Empire Total War, it again came up under Steam.

I'm thinking of trying a manual delete of the software instead of relying on Windows.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

let me know when you get your solution! We have the same situation?


----------



## bullwinkle8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think we both want to be rid of this monster.


----------



## bullwinkle8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Someone suggested using the uninstaller at this site:

http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

xD ill look as well,

Sorry die hard steamers!

Ive heard that smokings bad, but steaming must b even worse!


----------



## joshag (Mar 22, 2009)

Why I hate steam? I cannot play the games I have purchased.

I purchased half life 10yrs ago and half life 2 about 5 years ago and my old PC died. It has been 18 months since my kids have played the games so they were never reloaded.
Did not know my account password so I had it reset. Worked for 2 days before I got an email telling me that I am using a "highjacked" account. I cannot correct this without providing the credit card #'s or paypal account that was used to purchase the games. I did not buy the games from them so this info is irrelevant. 
I do have the original boxes and disks that I would be happy to mail back to them for a replacement or refund. 
In the meantime the have completely removed the account and my kids are unable to play either game. 

The original email addy that was attached to the account has never changed and I have a copy of every support email ever exchanged with them for years but apparently this isn't proof?

Bite me Steam!


----------



## Monso (Nov 2, 2007)

joshag said:


> Why I hate steam? I cannot play the games I have purchased.
> 
> I purchased half life 10yrs ago and half life 2 about 5 years ago and my old PC died. It has been 18 months since my kids have played the games so they were never reloaded.
> Did not know my account password so I had it reset. Worked for 2 days before I got an email telling me that I am using a "highjacked" account. I cannot correct this without providing the credit card #'s or paypal account that was used to purchase the games. I did not buy the games from them so this info is irrelevant.
> ...


They offer a refund service for people that have the original boxes of games they support.

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2347-QDFN-4366
It's not the most convenient, but I've heard it works.


----------



## joshag (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I am trying "one last time" with their tech support but I am not sure my blood pressure can take it.


----------

